# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  1С:Предприятие 8.3. Конфигурации для России (БП, ЗУП, УТ, Розница)

## derxander

*СКАЧАТЬ* ПЛАТФОРМУ 1С Версии *8.3.9.2170 (x86, x64, server, deb, rpm, osx)* скачать по прямой ссылке

---

*СКАЧАТЬ Бухгалтерия Предприятия 3.0* обычная версия и базовая

*СКАЧАТЬ Зарплата и управление персоналом 3.0* обычная версия и базовая

*СКАЧАТЬ Управление торговлей 11* обычная версия

*СКАЧАТЬ Розница 2.2* обычная версия и базовая

----------

akw (23.12.2018), natgu55 (30.06.2021), vitter (15.04.2018)

----------


## anastas

ссылки не работают, можно плиз обновить?

----------

akw (23.12.2018)

----------


## deeplo

ссылки не работают

----------

akw (23.12.2018)

----------


## pole compe

дайте день-два и я подменю автора.
да и ссылки тоже.

----------

natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------


## pole compe

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!!* Все конфигурации залиты на файлообменник turbo.to. Но не уходите так быстро. У кого нет возможности ждать минуту и скачивать с скоростью 50 кб/сек, то получИте код турбо-доступа *бесплатно* на трое суток для одного IP.
Делается это очень легко. Разве что потом Яндекс.Браузер нужно будет удалять, ввиду уже безнадобности.

Тут на сайте SoftMore описывается как получить код, потратив на это всего лишь 5 минут, и качать на полной скорости, хоть 50 файлов одновременно. (p.s.: сам пользуюсь)

*Пароль все на архивы*: odin-ass

*БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ 2.0* • *Скрытый текст*
*ВЕРСИЯ 2.0.66.22*
устанавливается на версии 2.0.66.13, 2.0.66.16, 2.0.66.17, 2.0.66.18, 2.0.66.19, 2.0.66.20, 2.0.66.21

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 2.0.66.21*
устанавливается на версии 2.0.66.12, 2.0.66.13, 2.0.66.16, 2.0.66.17, 2.0.66.18, 2.0.66.19, 2.0.66.20

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 2.0.66.20*
устанавливается на версии 2.0.66.10, 2.0.66.12, 2.0.66.13, 2.0.66.16, 2.0.66.17, 2.0.66.18, 2.0.66.19

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 2.0.66.19*
устанавливается на версии 2.0.66.9, 2.0.66.10, 2.0.66.12, 2.0.66.13, 2.0.66.16, 2.0.66.17, 2.0.66.18

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 2.0.66.18*
устанавливается на версии 2.0.66.8, 2.0.66.9, 2.0.66.10, 2.0.66.12, 2.0.66.13, 2.0.66.16, 2.0.66.17

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 2.0.66.17*
устанавливается на версии 2.0.66.7, 2.0.66.8, 2.0.66.9, 2.0.66.10, 2.0.66.12, 2.0.66.13, 2.0.66.16

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация
 • ссылки пока что заполнены частично
*БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ 3.0* • *Скрытый текст*
*ВЕРСИЯ 3.0.49.17*
устанавливается на версии 3.0.47.26, 3.0.47.28, 3.0.47.32, 3.0.47.33, 3.0.48.19, 3.0.48.21, 3.0.48.22

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 3.0.48.22*
устанавливается на версии 3.0.47.23, 3.0.47.26, 3.0.47.28, 3.0.47.32, 3.0.47.33, 3.0.48.19, 3.0.48.21

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 3.0.48.21*
устанавливается на версии 3.0.46.20, 3.0.47.23, 3.0.47.26, 3.0.47.28, 3.0.47.32, 3.0.47.33, 3.0.48.19

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 3.0.48.19*
устанавливается на версии 3.0.46.20, 3.0.47.23, 3.0.47.26, 3.0.47.28, 3.0.47.32, 3.0.47.33, 3.0.48.16

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 3.0.47.33*
устанавливается на версии 3.0.46.20, 3.0.47.23, 3.0.47.25, 3.0.47.26, 3.0.47.28, 3.0.47.29, 3.0.47.32

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 3.0.47.32*
устанавливается на версии 3.0.46.19, 3.0.46.20, 3.0.47.23, 3.0.47.25, 3.0.47.26, 3.0.47.28, 3.0.47.29

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация
 • ссылки пока что заполнены частично
*ЗАРПЛАТА И УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ПЕРСОНАЛОМ 2.5* • *Скрытый текст*
*ВЕРСИЯ 2.5.116.1*
устанавливается на версии 2.5.114.1, 2.5.115.1

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 2.5.115.1*
устанавливается на версии 2.5.114.1

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация
 • ссылок нет, но скоро будут
*ЗАРПЛАТА И УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ПЕРСОНАЛОМ 3.0* • *Скрытый текст*
*ВЕРСИЯ 3.1.2.154*
устанавливается на версии 3.1.2.121, 3.1.2.139, 3.1.2.140, 3.1.2.153, 3.0.25.150

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 3.1.2.140*
устанавливается на версии 3.1.2.121, 3.1.2.139, 3.0.25.150

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 3.1.2.121*
устанавливается на версии 3.1.2.120, 3.1.2.119, 3.1.2.105, 3.0.25.150

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 3.1.2.105*
устанавливается на версии 3.1.1.116, 3.1.2.90, 3.1.2.94, 3.1.2.79, 3.1.2.84, 3.0.25.150

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 3.1.2.94*
устанавливается на версии 3.1.1.116, 3.0.25.148, 3.1.2.90, 3.1.2.79, 3.1.2.84

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 3.1.2.90*
устанавливается на версии 3.1.1.116, 3.0.25.148, 3.1.2.79, 3.1.2.84

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация
 • ссылок нет, но скоро будут
*РОЗНИЦА 2.2* • *Скрытый текст*
*ВЕРСИЯ 2.2.5.26*
устанавливается на версии 2.2.5.25, 2.2.5.23, 2.2.5.22, 2.2.5.21, 2.2.4.33

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 2.2.5.25*
устанавливается на версии 2.2.5.23, 2.2.5.21, 2.2.4.33, 2.2.5.22

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 2.2.5.23*
устанавливается на версии 2.2.5.21, 2.2.4.33, 2.2.5.22

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация
 • ссылок нет, но скоро будут
*УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ТОРГОВЛЕЙ 10.3* • *Скрытый текст*
*ВЕРСИЯ 10.3.41.1*
устанавливается на версии 10.3.39.1, 10.3.40.1

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 10.3.40.1*
устанавливается на версии 10.3.38.1, 10.3.39.1

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация
 • ссылок нет, но скоро будут
*УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ТОРГОВЛЕЙ 11* • *Скрытый текст*
*ВЕРСИЯ 11.3.3.159*
устанавливается на версии 11.2.3.284, 11.3.2.218, 11.3.3.145

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 11.3.3.145*
устанавливается на версии 11.2.3.278, 11.3.2.218

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация

*ВЕРСИЯ 11.3.2.218*
устанавливается на версии 11.2.3.266, 11.3.2.193, 11.3.2.199, 11.3.2.207

Базовая • Полная версия
Базовая • Обновление
Базовая • Конфигурация

Проф • Полная версия
Проф • Обновление
Проф • Конфигурация
 • ссылок нет, но скоро будут

P.S.: два, три дня и я выложу остальное.. смотря как инет будет загружать файлы в "облака"

----------

akw (23.12.2018)

----------


## Ukei

- Для ссылок есть отдельная тема.

----------

Dark.inoi (17.08.2017), lav591231 (27.07.2021), natgu55 (30.06.2021), s336hb (05.12.2018), vatid (20.03.2018)

----------

